# Fantastic Recipe for Rain Scald/ Rain Rot treatment!



## HollyBubbles

I'm so going to use this! lol my tb has always had rain scald on his pretty head, and I've had him nearly 18 months. He'll have to get used to spray bottles though, he's not so keen on them yet


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

Half white vinegar and water makes for a pretty shiney and soft coat too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripplewind

Thanks for this post! I noticed that my paint had some peculiar bumps on his hindquarters and flanks. The skin was powdery and dry and would come off in decent sized flakes.

I only get to see him twice a week, though, at least until the summer starts. How often do you think I should apply it if I can't see him three times each day? Also, he lives in a pasture and loves to roll. Will that have any difference on how well the Listerine mixture works?


----------



## Ripplewind

Also, there is not rain rot where his saddle goes, but just in case, is it okay if I still ride him? I live in South Carolina and it can get very hot and humid here, so is it okay for him to get really sweaty when he has rain rot?


----------



## Conrad And Freddie

Hollybubbles; If he is iffy with a bottle you could sponge it on, still works great  My boy doesn't like spray bottles near his ears so i sponge it on there 

LovesMyDunnBoy; I might have to add that mixture to my grooming box and give it a try! Thank you 

Ripplewind; Is there anyone that you could get to apply it for you? If not just give him a good spray when you can, but give him a good brush beforehand over the area so that the spray an get right in there and work, maybe walk him around or hand graze him until it soaks in, then give it a final quick spray. Even if you can only spray him a few times a week, it will still work, just not as quickly. Also being in a pasture and rolling wont affect the treatment, this is exactly what my boy does


----------



## Conrad And Freddie

Ripplewind; Im sorry, I didn't see your second reply! I had trouble with rugging my horse because it still gets really humid and muggy up hear when it rains and the rug created a bacteria loving environment. YUCK! So I would say if you are going to ride him then a really really really good bath and air-ration would be beneficial after your ride. Basically what you're aiming to do is create an environment on your horse where bacteria can't grow, and the two main factors for bacterial growth are moister and humidity! Its still safe to use when you ride him, but if he is sweating heavily give him a good wash and make sure he is dry when you apply the mixture so that it will soak into his skin better


----------



## Ripplewind

Thanks! I'll do that! I'll also spray some of the Listerine/water mixture onto his saddle pad. That thing really ought to be cleaned soon. 0.o


----------



## JessRamone

Thank you! I am going to try this on Rosie too  Hope it will help her, as she lives in a pasture with 6-12 other horses, does NOT want to be stabled, wears no rug (climate and thick winter coat) it's not really easy to use all the 'common' tips you get for treating rain rot. I'm not tot keen on using (too much) antibiotics on her as well.
Still need to work on the fear of spray bottle though... Going to start on that now, so we can use it when needed without to much stress.  
Thanx again!


----------



## IrisB

Conrad and Freddie's recipe for rain scald says mix 50 part water and 50 parts Listerine mouthwash. Isn't this just half and half? Or have I misunderstood.


----------



## garlicbunny

Thank you for posting this, just found rainrot on the left side of my gelding neck so perfect timing for this solution. I was actually going to look for a listerine recipe so perfect timing! And yes sounds 50/50 to me.


----------



## kiwi79

What a great idea! I am definitely going to try this when I next have to deal with rain scald. For those with horses that hate being sprayed - persistence is the key. My mini HATED being sprayed when I first got her to the point she would rear and now she hardly bats an eye. I made sure whenever I handled her I always had a sprayer filled with water and just kept at it slowly until she was used to the noise without being directly sprayed. Then started slowly at her feet and worked my way up from there.


----------



## Allison Finch

I make up a shampoo that works very well with rain rot that is very similar to what you are using. it is;

1/3 white vinegar
1/3 Listerine
1/3 dish washing detergent

The Dawn, or whatever, is meant to rinse out very easily and the vinegar has a low ph which helps kills fungus and other pathogens and the Listerine does too. 

Try it!


----------



## 4horses

For severe scabs try petroleum jelly. Put it on really thick, leave it overnight and wipe it off the next day. It will pull all the scabs off with it.


----------

